# Schwinn AS Razor Stem And Bars DOND



## MBlue6 (Dec 12, 2022)

Stem may clean up. Bars I believe are Torrington.  $25 shipping if you want the bars. If you just want the Stem $9 shipping.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 13, 2022)

@Goatroper


----------



## schwinnja (Dec 14, 2022)

40


----------



## MBlue6 (Dec 14, 2022)

schwinnja said:


> 40



No deal. But close..


----------



## MBlue6 (Dec 15, 2022)

It doesn't take much more to win.


----------



## schwinnja (Dec 16, 2022)

45


----------



## MBlue6 (Dec 17, 2022)

No deal. Pretty close though


----------

